# Spay/Neuter your LGD?



## LoneOakGoats (Oct 29, 2013)

I'll be getting a LDG sometime in the future and had a question about spaying/neutering.  Does neutering effect the dogs guarding instinct at all?


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Oct 29, 2013)

My boy is neutered and he's an excellent guardian.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Oct 29, 2013)

Welcome Lone Oaks.  Both my male and female LGD's are neutered/spayed.  It did not effect their guarding abilities.


----------



## LoneOakGoats (Oct 29, 2013)

Thanks for the info.  We have been offered a male that is approx. 1 yr. old.  The guy is getting rid of most his goats.  He also has a guard llama as well.  He has decided to keep the llama and give us the LGD in a few months.  I've never seen him, how he acts around the goats, other people, etc.  My plan is to go up there, take some time to observe him around the goats and us.  Any advice or tips on what to watch for would be GREATLY appreciated.


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 29, 2013)

Mostly getting as much info as possible. How is he with fencing, is he use to hotwire. Is he a digger- look for evidence of this. Is he a climber. What kind of livestock do you have? If he guards goats and you have goats that is good. Some LGD's if they have guarded goats may not always adapt readily to sheep and vice versa. The same goes for LGD's that have guarded large goats and are suddenly put in with mini's dwarfs etc.

Ask how he is with people outside of his field, has he been socialized at all. 

Get a copy of ALL VACCINATION records.  Especially rabies!
Find out who the vet is also.

Having a separate area for when/if you bring him home that is adjacent to your livestock is also important. He will need to acclimate and learn this is his new herd. 

The majority of issues comes from the livestock. If your livestock is not use to a LGD with them and have not been exposed this can be a real stressor for them at first, many tend to run... sometimes instigating a reaction from the LGD as the dog may not yet see them as his own. Some livestock will stand and try to pummel the new strange animal. Your intro will be important.

After watching the dog ask the owner to bring the dog out to you, how is the dog with you outside of his territory? This is very important.
It is also important for the current owner to "hand" the dog over to you and say bye to the dog and "giving " you the authority. For example -- Go on boy it's ok as the owner hands you the lead. It is a real mental transition for the dog and a transfer of authority.

Hope to hear back of how it went! 

ETA- Is he on HW prev. has he been tested?


----------



## LoneOakGoats (Oct 30, 2013)

Thank you Southern for the tips!


----------



## Robbin (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi LoanOaks,
I read somewhere that you shouldn't neuter males before one year, thou I don't remember where I read it.  I would like to add to Southern's advice on socializing them.  I don't think anything is more important than that.  You don't want a BIG STRONG dog that has a hair trigger.  You can probably tell by how he reacts to you the first time you see him.  When I went to pick up Toli, his parents roared up to the fence, plenty of noise, but not a fierce demeanor. I think I could have reached over the fence and petted them.  Thou you wouldn't dare risk that with dogs this big. Once Mom came out and spoke to me, and opened the gate for me,  they were laid back, even friendly.   Toli is exactly like that.  If he doesnt know you, he barks and stands there, alert, no wagging tail, until accepted by mom or dad.  Now if you try Toli in the dark, and he doesnt know you,  all bets are off  He is much more aggressive when the sun goes down.
Robbin


----------



## LoneOakGoats (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks R, The pyr we have been offered is about 1 yr. old.  I'm looking forward to going over to spend  some time with him.


----------

